# My first pair of Oops babies =p



## GimpieLover (Dec 18, 2005)

Well I just recently discovered 2, only a few hours old it seems, "Oops babies". Of all the years and years I have been rescuing pigeon, I was always so careful about replacing mated up pairs eggs with dummy eggs. I'm a real don't breed but save room for the homeless type....Well I guess I slipped up recently. Not only did I not find their eggs, but long enough to have them be babies. My male king pigeon and a sweet feral mix...Oh what have they created 
As odd of a mix this may be and as bad of a father as this king seems to be...The babies are beautiful, healthy, and in the care of a wonderful mother. It's her first time having babies, so I fear that the father being as "bumble headed" as he is, she will be over worked. They are also nesting on the floor. =/
I am glad my flock is very established and get along well. My one dominant male is preoccupied with protecting his own dummy filled nest, so they should be left alone to thrive. 
As much as I believe I shouldn't add to the population of pigeons, especially a King fereal mix lol I am very excited to see these new babies grow up. 
I'll post up pictures later.


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

Looking forward to the picture all little ones steal your heart


----------



## GimpieLover (Dec 18, 2005)

Yes they absolutely do


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Can't wait to see the pics! Though I think you are really far too young to be a grandmother, congratulations anyway! 

Terry


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

had to drop in to say....hahahaha!..lol.. it happens to the most careful of us.. I had a hen that sat her fake eggs for the longest time..I did not think to look to see that she laid two more..and when I went to take her fakes out as she was sitting for so long..there they were..lol... and had two hens paired that lay four eggs.. I let them have their eggs as they were not fertile..wrong..someone was getting some on the side... one of the eggs hatched and grew into a very handsome figurita cock bird..enjoy..sometimes surprises are the best things..


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Congratulations!!! 

Most of us have been there, once...twice....or more.

They usually end up to be much cuter (even prettier) then we ever expect.

I had a half budapest tumblers, half helmets hatch out, and they turned out to be the cutest little darlings with personality plus!


----------



## GimpieLover (Dec 18, 2005)

Hahaha! Yes I am quite curious how these will turn out lol 
And I am very proud to say the father king is doing a wonderful parenting job as well. He wouldn't have anything to do with letting me take a peak at his babies today! The parenting has really kicked in. lol And man does his big wing hurt! lol He is quite the powerful protector lol 
I didn't want to stress him out, and I am busy watching the super bowl! Go Packers! =)
So I will for sure get those pics tomorrow =) 
They are absolutely adorable though. One has a dark mark on his beak already. I like being able to tell them apart. Name time! =)
When I get pics up im hoping for suggestions. Only 3 out of my 9....(now 11) birds have names lol I figure these little sneakers deserve special names. They were destined to be born I guess. =D


----------



## GimpieLover (Dec 18, 2005)

heres the mother:









And the father and mother:


----------



## g-pigeon (Aug 24, 2010)

What a size difference. Good luck with them.


----------



## GimpieLover (Dec 18, 2005)

Lol that picture is a bit deceiving because she is on a perch farther back then he, but he is still bigger. Just not that drastic lol


----------



## sport14692 (Jan 3, 2011)

LOL, good luck and Congrats


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Can't wait for the pictures, are you getting whites ?


----------



## GimpieLover (Dec 18, 2005)

Why make a nest when you can plop down on a comfey microfiber soft blanket I had in the corner lol LAZYYY! 
Here are the newest additions 
I will continue to add more through out their growing up. I am sure you guys are as curious as I am about how these guys will turn out.


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

So cute  I think they are going to have much white in them


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

ADORABLE little snug bugs!!!! 

Please do continue the pics as they grow.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

they look like they are going to be white... nice and full too.. sweet..


----------



## Pigeonfan94 (Feb 15, 2010)

We need some updated pics!!!


----------



## PigeonVilla (Dec 8, 2010)

A little early to tell if they will be all white but im sure there will be white in there somewhere , time will tell though.


----------



## GimpieLover (Dec 18, 2005)

They get big so fast =)
There is definitely some dark showing on them. =)
Im excited to see the colors they will be. One is much bigger than the other to. lol he definitely got the king's size I think.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

the bigger one may have some dark in him.. you can see the pigment in the skin.. update when they get their pin feathers in..


----------



## GimpieLover (Dec 18, 2005)

Definitely not all white


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

splash pigeons!!! cool..


----------



## GimpieLover (Dec 18, 2005)

Right! The other one I don't think is going to look as cool. He seems mostly dark at this point with one white spot. But he is the runt with lots of growing to do so you never know =)


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

They are adorable, and will be beautiful. I have a king and a feral hen who are mated and they have turned out 2 beautiful younguns. Mostly white with a bit of black. I'm sure they will be beautiful as well.


----------



## GimpieLover (Dec 18, 2005)

They are sooo beautiful!


----------



## GimpieLover (Dec 18, 2005)

one more for today. =)
The colors are really coming out now.


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

You got nice marking on that one


----------



## JT (Mar 25, 2009)

Cute kids. Congrats!


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

They look just like my white homers before ther color started comming in. Nice looking birds


----------



## GimpieLover (Dec 18, 2005)

These little guys are in a crate on the floor and the blanket that is in there that they are on is getting really gross. Would it bother the parents if I took it out and switched it with a clean blanket? Would they still recognize the nest as the same because it is in the same location. I won't move the crate just take out the gross and put in the clean.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I always clean my nest bowls and boxes with babies, and it never bothers anyone. As long as it looks the same. Some people have changed to a different nest bowl, that looked different, and had the parents abandon them. Do you have another blanket or cloth the same color?


----------



## GimpieLover (Dec 18, 2005)

Thats the thing...I don't. That used to be the blanket off my bed lol When a new rescue came in I put in in there while it was still in the crate, left the crate in there when introducing the new bird, left it there open, then found babies in it lol I was going to switch to a towel. closest I can come to it is an orange one =/ not really the same as microfiber lol


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Well the babies are almost two weeks old now. it'll probably be fine to change it. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## GimpieLover (Dec 18, 2005)

The babies croups are filled solid with pigeon seed! I can see corn in there! Why would the parents feed them seed like this???? how is pigeon milk made? This doesn't seem good. I don't know enough about babies to know if this is ok or not. They seem too young to be having such solids in there though!


----------



## GimpieLover (Dec 18, 2005)

And the parents are not sitting with the babies anymore either, there up on perches.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

They feed them pigeon milk like for the first week I think. Then they start mixing in more and more seeds.


----------



## GimpieLover (Dec 18, 2005)

ok good. Makes me feel much better. Thanks. I don't remember that happening with my one other baby years ago. It seems so drastic and they look so uncomfortable.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Do you keep seed and water in the nest box, or are they only being fed what the parents give them?


----------



## GimpieLover (Dec 18, 2005)

They are only being fed from the parents. Food is fed outside in the aviary section. There is no other way the babies could be picking up food in the loft.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Then they'll be fine. The parents know what they're doing. Don't worry.


----------



## GimpieLover (Dec 18, 2005)

ok thanks guys =)


----------



## GimpieLover (Dec 18, 2005)

Da babies today looking much more normal =)


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

Looking good! What color is the lighter baby......is that a silver or dun?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Beautiful babies, Gimipie! Please keep the pictures coming!

Terry


----------



## PigeonVilla (Dec 8, 2010)

Well I told you they would have some white in there some where lol they will also look beautiful non the less in the end for sure , the fact that the parents are giving them seed now is only natural so no need to worry just let them do what pigeons do , the parents will always know best . All you need to do is enjoy what has been bestowed upon you and enjoy them to the fullest and love it in the end .


----------



## GimpieLover (Dec 18, 2005)

Haha yeah, they are not turning out quite like I was expecting. Especially that little light gray one lol.
Absolutely adorableee! 
I am enjoying every moment of this little accident. =)
More pics to come!


----------



## Ramiro (Oct 8, 2007)

I had my first pair of oops babies my very first year of breeding due to inexperience! The result was a cross between a turkish tumbler cock and a female saddle homer. The babies turned out to be big and beautiful, they looked like racers but had fully feathered legs and were strong fliers.


----------



## Ramiro (Oct 8, 2007)

I also had an Indian Fantail cross with a saddle homer and ended up with a gorgeous bluebar homer with fully feathered legs and a pretty big tail (not as big as an indian fantials'). They, too, were strong fliers.


----------



## GimpieLover (Dec 18, 2005)

There standing today =)


----------



## GimpieLover (Dec 18, 2005)




----------



## GimpieLover (Dec 18, 2005)

I am quickly favoring this little light gray and white one =p
Shhh....Don't tell the other big guy. ^_^


----------



## GimpieLover (Dec 18, 2005)




----------



## GimpieLover (Dec 18, 2005)

What color is that gray/ dun? I have no idea where he picked up that color. Maybe the mom cheated


----------



## Strider (Feb 24, 2011)

Ha, they're cute!

PS: I'm of mixed heritage also and I don't look very much like my father either! ... But hey, we're still blood!


----------



## GimpieLover (Dec 18, 2005)




----------



## mandylou (Oct 31, 2010)

awe! beauties


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Beautiful babies, Gimpie!

Terry


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

They are beautiful.


----------

